# a Dwarfs armory



## soccerref1998 (Jan 20, 2002)

just out of cureosity, what kind of weapon would a dwarf carry? would it be exclusivley an ax? or would a dwarf carry a sword? let me know your opinion


----------



## Grond (Jan 20, 2002)

Thorin Oakenshield ended up carrying Orcrist, the Elvish blade the party found at the Troll's house. If it's good enough for the King Under the Mountain, I guess it would be okay for any Dwarf. Having said that, I have always imagined Dwarves with axes or maces. But that's just me.... heck! I am a mace so I'm biased.


----------



## soccerref1998 (Jan 20, 2002)

if you have ever seen Braveheart you will understand. i a more of a William Wallace type sword kind of person. or maybe have 2 3 foot swords.


----------



## soccerref1998 (Jan 20, 2002)

the reason why i ask is because i am in the play The Hobbit and i am building my weapon/weapons on Saturday the 26th and i was looking for some ideas. so please leaves some.


----------



## Grond (Jan 20, 2002)

Elves like spears, bows and long knives.
Orcs use long spears and scimitars (a long curved sword like the arabs.) I also imagine Orcs using poleaxes and the like.
Dwarves use short, powerful weapons consisting primarily of two-headed axes, but also use maces and short-swords.
We know of one Wizard who uses a sword. 
Men use any weapon they can get their hands on but appear in M-e to like using swords like William Wallace's Claymore in Braveheart.


----------



## Hirila (Jan 22, 2002)

I would say dwaves like any sort of weapon if its only short and does much damage to the enemy.
I`m thinking not only of axes and maces but also of simple clubs if it`s the only thing they can get. If they could handle a long, slender sword... I don`t know. But they don`t seem that kind of being that like slender weapons. As we all know dwarves are of a rather short and stocky build. Long swords simply don`t suit them.


----------



## Grond (Jan 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hirila _
> *I would say dwaves like any sort of weapon if its only short and does much damage to the enemy.
> I`m thinking not only of axes and maces but also of simple clubs if it`s the only thing they can get. If they could handle a long, slender sword... I don`t know. But they don`t seem that kind of being that like slender weapons. As we all know dwarves are of a rather short and stocky build. Long swords simply don`t suit them. *


I based my opinion of dwarves and swords on the fact that Thorin Oakenshield used Orcrist in the Battle of the Five Armies and it is buried with him... along with the Arkenstone.


----------



## Hirila (Jan 23, 2002)

My feeling was, that Thorin was an exception. 
I mean, he was king under the mountain later, as his fathers had been. I wouldn`t call him an ordinary dwarf.


----------



## korhall (Jan 23, 2002)

they carry war hammers, mattocks, maces, morning stars and other blunt weapons


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Jan 23, 2002)

You name it a Dwarf could probably wield it. (Except maybe a bow and arrow. I doubt that they have enough grace to be able to shoot an arrow worth a darn. )


----------



## korhall (Jan 23, 2002)

blasphemy, did you hear him <yes, yes really> are there any women here today? <shaking heads> very well. by virtue of the authority vested in me, < rock hit's Nimawae's hope' head and knocks him out> stop that!


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 23, 2002)

"Jehovah, Jehovah, Jehovah!"  LoL

I think Dwarves can use bows, but they wouldn't be very effective, as they would have to be very short. They are short, but very strong, so an axe sounds good; but not a little one-handed mallet or a pickaxe, but a huge, two-handed monster of a weapon! I think it was shameful that Gimli used a single-bladed axe that looked more Elvish than anything else, instead of a damn cool double-bladed axe. 
I can't really see a Dwarf using a sword, at least not very well. I see Dwarves as short and "unlovely", to quote the Sil, but being at the same time very strong and mindful of the miltary situation around them. So they would use large and heavy weapons, that do a lot of damage but are a bit slower to wield. They might be able to shoot with a bow, as I said, but not very well. They were very crafty people, sure, and could probably make some killer (note pun) bows themselves, but they were better skilled at making things than operating them, IMHO.


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Jan 23, 2002)

Alright, I'm ticked off now!! What's wrong with you korhall. I am not a HE!!! And why the heck are you trying to knock me out!?! I never did a thing to you. Next time you want to knock someone out with a rock, give them some warning, otherwise I may have to come after you!

And another thing, why are you asking if there are any girls on here today? Is there a rule or something saying "No girls allowed on this thread." If there is I never saw it.


----------



## Harry_Potter (Jan 23, 2002)

I think the dwarves prime weapons are samsons and flashtanks, possibly backed up by missile towers and big berthas.

Sauron however has a krogoth


----------



## korhall (Jan 24, 2002)

thats a quote from monty python and i meant no offence even though you are commiting blasphemy <chanted in the background>*ijehova,ijehova*<sound of a boulder landing on the heritics> :grin:


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Jan 24, 2002)

OHHHH!!!*Suddenly enlightened * If I had remembered that from Monty Python I would have realized that you were just teasing. Oh well. No hard feelings.


----------



## Snaga (Jan 25, 2002)

> You name it a Dwarf could probably wield it. (Except maybe a bow and arrow. I doubt that they have enough grace to be able to shoot an arrow worth a darn. )



Its not a weapon of choice, but Thorin uses one in The Hobbit, to shoot an arrow into Bard's shield during the negotiations after Smaug's death. The dwarves use them to hunt in Mirkwood, without success. Not really up to Legolas' standard!


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 26, 2002)

I know you are female, Nimawae's Hope, but your name might seem masculine if the viewer rakcs his brain a bit: Nimawae (I think it was spelled Nimuwae) was Merlin's loved one in one of the Arthurian legends. So Nimawae's Hope might refer to Merlin, because he rescued her from many difficult situations often enough.
Hehe, just my 2 marks worth.


----------



## JeffF. (Jan 27, 2002)

*Description of Dain's Army...*

...in the Hobbit shows that each of his 500 dwarf warriors carried a large two handed axe, a short sword, a small round shield, and wore a steel helm and ringed mail shirt. From the text it seems that Dwarves were known for mainly fighting underground (Bard's comment that their approach march and formation showed how little they knew of war above ground--not necessarily accurate but descriptive of their reputation). The axe is probably the 'signature weapon' of the Dwarves as the bow would be for Woodland / Lorien Elves.


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Jan 28, 2002)

Oh, yeah I know who you mean. But I think her name was Nineva or something like that. At least I think that is what I read in my book of medeval legends! However, you are on the right track, that is where I adapted my name. (There is much more to the story though,*she says in a mysterious voice*)


----------



## Nazgul_Lord (Feb 1, 2002)

*Well*

I would assume a dwarf would be able to wield pretty much any kind of weapon, thought they may not wield it with the grace that others might be able to (such as a bow and arrows).


----------



## Tharkun (Feb 2, 2002)

A Dwarf may use anything from a dagger to bow.


----------

